# Lake Logan



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Well if we already didnt know this heres the crappie outlooks...

Southeast Ohio Rank Lake Overall
Numbers Size Last Surveyed 
1 Seneca Lake Excellent Good 2010 
2 Salt Fork Lake Good Fair 2010 
3 Lake Rupert Fair Good 2010 
4 Dillon Lake Fair Fair 2010 
5 Lake Logan Poor Poor 2009 

Stolen from the ODNR site. Just living up to its name, Lake Letdown. Id assume that it ranks low in all the spieces of fish in it.


----------



## J-Dubs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sometimes It just a matter of being in the right place at the right time. This is from the first time I fished Logan last year. It has potential, just have to find the fish. We were shore fishing, the smallest kept was 8.5"


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice catch. I seem to be able to catch them pretty consistent, just not with any size.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice to see something come out of there lol


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I like that top 5 list as much for what's not on it as for what is on it.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I like that top 5 list as much for what's not on it as for what is on it.


I second this! Lol.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Fished Lake Logan today from noon to 4:30. Fished for saugeyes, but instead caught 19 crappies ranging from 8 to 11 inches. Most were in the 8 inch range. All were C&R. hop


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

good job hop. my grandmother had a stroke a couple weeks ago and passed away saturday so i have been pretty busy lately. i plan on starting to hit the water soon. good fishing.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks killingtime. Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Maybe we can get together if this weather breaks, and do some open water fishing. By the way, the water temp. was 36.4 degrees. hop


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Took the boat to Lake Logan today. Caught 15 crappies, 7 keepers, 9 to 12 inches. Three were 12 inches. Water temp was 42 degrees. Lots of wind and sun. Going to Buckeye tomorrow. hop


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Also took the boat out yesterday. My wife and I didnt catch a thing. Lost two lures though. Couldnt seem to find any fish on the finder either.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Greentop said:


> Also took the boat out yesterday. My wife and I didnt catch a thing. Lost two lures though. Couldnt seem to find any fish on the finder either.


Maybe you had the transducer pointing the wrong direction? One of these days we'll catch one of those monster pike outta Logan!!


----------

